# Voltage on electric fence too high?



## Cindy in SD (Sep 29, 2018)

We just set up a braided poly wire temporary fence for our Scottish Highland cattle. The poultry netting we had them in before registered at most 5 KV.  We checked the poly braid, and it registers 9.9 kV. Is that too much? If it is, how can we fix it? The Patriot solar energizer we are using doesn’t have adjustable settings. 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## secuono (Sep 29, 2018)

No.
My old one was 16 on a good day, my current one is 13.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 29, 2018)

Gotta have a good punch to get through their thick hair & hide. May not be enough...


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 29, 2018)

My average is about 13K but it keeps our animals off the fence.


----------



## Cindy in SD (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks! My DH was afraid it would harm them. It’s hard to say though, as they won’t go near it in any case. You have reassured him, which is a very good thing.  Thanks so much!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jan 9, 2019)

Our electric fence charger is rated at 10 joules and according to my voltmeter around 44 volts. This is enough for me when I accidentally touched it with wet sweaty jeans to nearly pee on myself and stop dead in my tracks. I got my bell rung for sure, but you need this much power to be able to get through the thick winter coat of goats in the winter time and deter them from challenging a fence. I have never had a goat die or get injured from being shocked by this much powerful of an electric fence.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 10, 2019)

goatboy1973 said:


> Our electric fence charger is rated at 10 joules and according to my voltmeter around 44 volts.


I hope you meant 4K volts.
My math isn't great, but I don't think 44 volts can produce 10 joules of energy.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jan 10, 2019)

I am no electrical engineer. My field of expertise is raising goats and farm management. LOL!


----------

